
Ask HN: Encryption and 5TB+ Backups - mmahut
HN, how do you deal with large (5TB+) backups that requires encryption to a remote location? We want to use S3 glacier given the reasonable pricing but we need to encrypt the data with a private key in house. Any solutions?
======
ezzra_addie
You may find your answer in this article.

How to roll your own backup solution with BorgBackup, Rclone, and Wasabi cloud
storage

[https://opensource.com/article/17/10/backing-your-
machines-b...](https://opensource.com/article/17/10/backing-your-machines-
borg)

------
Tomte
GnuPG. But you knew that, didn't you? So you probably have a reason not to use
it.

Unfortunately, you gave no parameters, constraints or other ways to evaluate
potential solutions.

------
wmf
Arq? Restic?

